# Les vieux Mac, c'est lent ?



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2012)

Vous trouvez ? Alors je vous invite à utiliser, pour une recherche sur Google, la machine qui fut un must en son temps, le plus puissant des ordinateurs de son époque, le célèbre IBM 360.

Donc, vous voici de retour en 1965 (NB : les périphériques employé sont aussi d'époque) !


----------



## mistik (23 Décembre 2012)

Et c'est re-parti !!!​


----------



## Invité (26 Décembre 2012)

Jolie présentation !


----------



## Lio70 (27 Décembre 2012)

Excellent. Merci d'avoir poste ce lien.


----------



## sksay (29 Décembre 2012)

c'est super, Meilleur souhaitez pour vous!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2012)

Le premier Mac que j'ai pu utiliser à l'EFG de Macolin en 1985


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2012)

Merci Pascal, 

j'avais vu ça sur silicium.org, une association de passionnés de vieilleries


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2012)

Une machine comptable, que peu de gens fréquentant ce forum ont connue. Très loin d'une NC42


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Janvier 2013)

Les vieux MAC c'est lent ....Les vieux Mecs aussi !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une machine comptable, que peu de gens fréquentant ce forum ont connue. Très loin d'une NC42



Au tout début de ma carrière, j'utilisais un modèle qui s'appelait ANITA ....






De très bons souvenirs ... on ne connaissait pas le stress en ce temps-là !:love:


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Les vieux MAC c'est lent ....Les vieux Mecs aussi !!



C'est notre destin à tous ... bonne année !


----------



## macabee (2 Janvier 2013)

qui me sert à imprimer ce qui se trouve sur une clé usb ( des pdfs de maths et physique ) , puisque mon mac mini leopard ne veut plus printer sur une hp g55 : je te dis pas la lenteur , il faut le temps que ça lui monte au cerveau ... Mais bon , à la fin c'est sur papier , et je peux réfléchir et griffonner !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2013)

macabee a dit:


> qui me sert à imprimer ce qui se trouve sur une clé usb ( des pdfs de maths et physique ) , puisque mon mac mini leopard ne veut plus printer sur une hp g55 : je te dis pas la lenteur , il faut le temps que ça lui monte au cerveau ... Mais bon , à la fin c'est sur papier , et je peux réfléchir et griffonner !



Il doit avoir un problème, ton Tournesol, parce que même depuis mon Pismo (G3/500), les impressions se font à la même vitesse que sur mes autres machines, cela dit, c'est vrai qu'avec lui, je n'utilise pas de clé USB mais le réseau, ton problème de lenteur, ça ne viendrait pas du fait que ton Tournesol n'est pas un modèle "USB2" ?


----------



## Lio70 (7 Janvier 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le premier Mac que j'ai pu utiliser à l'EFG de Macolin en 1985


J'ai utilise ce modele en 1989. Premiere annee Ecole d'Administration des Affaires a l'Universite de Liege.

Et mes grand-parents, qui tenaient un cabinet d'experts comptables, ont utilise au debut une calculatrice Olivetti qui ressemblait a s'y meprendre a celle-ci (sauf que la leur etait noire -- et elle fonctionne toujours!) : vieille calculatrice


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Et mes grand-parents, qui tenaient un cabinet d'experts comptables, ont utilise au debut une calculatrice Olivetti qui ressemblait a s'y meprendre a celle-ci (sauf que la leur etait noire -- et elle fonctionne toujours!) : vieille calculatrice



En 1967 à l'EH de Lausanne, on contrôlait les opérations en relisant la bande de la Divisumma
Maintenant on fait confiance à la machine, même si l'opérateur se goure

Cela ne va pas nous rajeunir


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> J'ai utilise ce modele en 1989. Premiere annee Ecole d'Administration des Affaires a l'Universite de Liege.
> 
> Et mes grand-parents, qui tenaient un cabinet d'experts comptables, ont utilise au debut une calculatrice Olivetti qui ressemblait a s'y meprendre a celle-ci (sauf que la leur etait noire -- et elle fonctionne toujours!) : vieille calculatrice



Je connais bien ce modèle de calculatrice, car bien que ne m'en étant jamais servi en dehors de la fois ou un des détenteurs d'un exemplaires de l'engin a tenté de m'en expliquer le fonctionnement (à l'heure du déjeuner, ça ne rigolait pas dans l'assurance, à cette époque), de 1970 à 1976, dans le service où je bossais, aux Assurances du Groupe de Paris (depuis devenu AXA, l'immeuble classé au coin de la rue de Chateaudun et de la rue Laffite, en face de N.D. de Lorette), les deux personnes de la section "flottes" en utilisaient chacune une, avec une dextérité et une rapidité qui m'a toujours épaté !


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2013)

C'est le sujet des souvenirs.

Si vous êtes nostalgique ou passionné des veilles machines de toutes marques, il ne faut pas hésiter à venir faire un tour sur le site de silicium.org


----------



## Lio70 (7 Janvier 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> En 1967 à l'EH de Lausanne, on contrôlait les opérations en relisant la bande de la Divisumma


Et bien ce modele, a peu de choses pres, fut leur deuxieme calculatrice 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je connais bien ce modèle de calculatrice, car bien que ne m'en étant jamais servi en dehors de la fois ou un des détenteurs d'un exemplaires de l'engin a tenté de m'en expliquer le fonctionnement (à l'heure du déjeuner, ça ne rigolait pas dans l'assurance, à cette époque), de 1970 à 1976, dans le service où je bossais, aux Assurances du Groupe de Paris (depuis devenu AXA, l'immeuble classé au coin de la rue de Chateaudun et de la rue Laffite, en face de N.D. de Lorette), les deux personnes de la section "flottes" en utilisaient chacune une, avec une dextérité et une rapidité qui m'a toujours épaté !


Moi je ne sais pas comment elle fonctionne. Je ne parviens pas a deviner tout. J'aurais bien aime savoir l'utiliser par curiosite mais le grand-pere est mort depuis belle lurette et la grand-mere (93 printemps) a toutes ses dents mais plus toute sa tete...


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Janvier 2013)

Trop super ce lien , je me suis bien amusé !!

Moi j'ai connu les ordinateurs avec l'Amstrad cpc6128 puis plus tard avec le mac du collège qui tournait sous apple 5 je crois !


----------



## macabee (12 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il doit avoir un problème, ton Tournesol, parce que même depuis mon Pismo (G3/500), les impressions se font à la même vitesse que sur mes autres machines, cela dit, c'est vrai qu'avec lui, je n'utilise pas de clé USB mais le réseau, ton problème de lenteur, ça ne viendrait pas du fait que ton Tournesol n'est pas un modèle "USB2" ?



usb n'était même pas usb 1 ...


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Juillet 2013)

macabee a dit:


> usb n'était même pas usb 1 ...



Heu si , la première version de l'USB s'appel USB 1.0 est date de 1995 ou 96 je sais plus trop (IBM Compaq et NEC) . Il était réservé au ordinateurs professionnel. La version grand public date de 1999/2000 et est le USB 1.1 et équipe alors tous les ordinateurs PC ou Mac. Un Tournesol a alors forcément un USB 1.1 minimum. 

Tu peu le vérifier dans "à propos de ce mac" je pense.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vous trouvez ? Alors je vous invite à utiliser, pour une recherche sur Google, la machine qui fut un must en son temps, le plus puissant des ordinateurs de son époque, le célèbre IBM 360.
> 
> Donc, vous voici de retour en 1965 (NB : les périphériques employé sont aussi d'époque) !



Tres sympa !

Hé ben, Y'en a eu du sacré chemin depuis cette époque...
On est (trèèèèès) loin des "recherche effectuée en 0.23 secondes"


----------

